

Why the best candidates on paper may not be the best - BudVVeezer
http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.64.2655&rep=rep1&type=pdf

======
owyn
tldr;

this is just a link to a pdf of the classic (1999) Dunning paper about self
assessment. novices don't know enough to rate themselves in skill, and experts
tend to rate themselves low. blah blah blah. we all know this by now, don't
we?

